# Choose Life



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*â€˜Our Choice is Always Lifeâ€™: Christian Couple Shares Story of Newborn Son Who Lived for Ten Days*

*LAKE ZURICH, Ill. â€"* A Christian couple in Illinois is sharing the story of their newborn terminally ill son, their determination to allow him a chance at life, and the life-changing way that he graced the world for ten days.

At approximately 20 weeks into her pregnancy, Robbyn Blick and her husband Josh, a youth pastor at Alpine Chapel in Lake Zurich, received the most difficult news of their lives: their son was diagnosed with Trisomy 18, a genetic condition marked by multiple abnormalities that essentially equates to a certain death sentence. Babies with Trisomy 18, if they survive birth, live just hours or days.

Doctors had given the Blicks a similar prognosis, stating that their son was â€œnot compatible with lifeâ€ and if he did not die in the womb, he may not survive labor or the hours the followed.

But the Blicks knew that they wanted to give their son the gift of life, no matter how inevitable his death.

â€œOur choice is always life and giving him a chance,â€ Robbyn told reporters this past week.

On January 11, Zion Isaiah Blick came into the world, beating the odds of dying during the delivery. During the hours and days the followed, the Blicks loved on Zion by holding, stroking and kissing their son, introducing him to his older brothers and other family members, as well as their church family.

Zion lived for ten days before he passed on January 21, and those that held him or learned of his story state that they have been deeply blessed by his life. His parents created a video tribute to their son, which has since gone viral, as well as a photo collection on Instagram.
*Connect* *with Christian News* Follow @4christiannews

â€œDear Zion, my little tiny miracle,â€ Josh Blick says in the video tribute, which includes quotes from those whose Zionâ€™s life has touched, â€œI want you to know that you didnâ€™t have to be big, and tall, or even loud for us to notice you. You didnâ€™t have to stand in front of a pulpit, or write a book to capture our attention. You just did. In fact you did more in your ten days on earth that I could ever hope to. This is the hardest thing that Iâ€™ve ever had to do, but I want you to know, I am so proud of you.â€

â€œMy sweet precious Zion, you are my gift,â€ Robbyn states. â€œEvery breath you took was a moment to inhale the perfection of Godâ€™s beauty. Every beat of your heart was a measure of love.â€

â€œYou listened when you heard your daddyâ€™s voice and you turned your eyes his way,â€ she continues. â€œI kissed your face a million times, and I wish I could give you a million more. You opened your tiny hands and held on to ours with the strongest four-pound grip. You loved when I stroked your hair and when I ran my fingers across your face. You gazed up at your brothers with wonder in your eyes, and they looked upon you as the miracle you are.â€

â€œYouâ€™ve been covered in prayer from day one, and you are loved by the most amazing friends and family,â€ Robbyn shares. â€œYou have brought us all together, and you shine Godâ€™s glory. I knew youâ€™d be a fighter, and Iâ€™m so proud of you, my son. Love, Mom.â€

The video concludes with Josh thanking Zion for the time he spent with his family, holding on to the hope that they will one day see him again.

â€œNo medical imperfections or earthly limitations could stop what God wanted to do through your life,â€ Josh says. â€œThanks for fighting, so your mom and I, and the rest of the family, could know and love you. See you soon, son.â€

http://christiannews.net/2014/02/10...-story-of-newborn-son-who-lived-for-ten-days/


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Hot dang F&C.... Theres something in my eye....


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

dan_wrider said:


> Hot dang F&C.... Theres something in my eye....


Very strange Dan... Same thing happened to me.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Inspirational story of Faith, Love, Life, and Family.

Thanks Fish.


----------



## ericarn1980 (Feb 12, 2014)

*what a blessing*

wow! I'm sure he continues to bless the many people that hear his story. I thank God everyday that my children are healthy.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, very powerful story guys. Amen.

Welcome to 2cool ericarn1980. Good first post.


----------

